# alfalfa foliar fertilizers



## kleinfarms (Dec 22, 2014)

Has anyone used such fertilizers on alfalfa call alfa 5 or carbon boost s. Just wanted some input on if it would pay to put it down.

Alfa 5 is united suppliers product and carbon boost is a fbsciences product.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Not exactly but I did spray chelate copper on standing alfalfa. Killed or stunted the overlap first off.

A year or two later that killed streak was growing alfalfa several inches taller.

Pulled tissue samples and found a difference. The copper was now ok but the Mo & K were deficient.

I have not stopped learning from that experience. It also introduced a Moly deficiency.

One thing I learned was copper sulfate spread on the soil did more good at less cost than Foliar.

For one foliar will give a dramatic change in growth, at a higher cost.

It is an interesting ride and one that will get you back into the books, every winter.


----------

